# NSFW



## photoguy99 (Feb 18, 2015)

Styled, directed, and shot by me. Makeup and hair by my wife.

_Photo deleted, as my privacy was compromised._


----------



## bribrius (Feb 18, 2015)

like the framing of her head in the door window light. Drink on the table adds a nice element and balance. Really like this.. Did you clone out the door chain or is it just missing? This is your wife isn't it? Low contrast works here. Soft fitting of the image.. Shirt is a little wrinkled, gives it some authenticity perhaps.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 18, 2015)

I like everything except the thumb in her mouth. My eyes go right there and it looks forced. Treatment is nice.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks guys. Yes, that's my wife and yeah, I decided against ironing the shirt. a) lazy and b) thought it punched up the sexy a bit.

Interesting take on the thumb, thanks.

Oh, and, yeah, the chain is gone. Thought about cloning the thingy out but, eh.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 18, 2015)

To elaborate a little. If she were looking at us,  the gesture could be sensually implied.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ahh, but she's not thinking about YOU


----------



## sashbar (Feb 18, 2015)

i am not sure three sticks growing out of her head is a good idea.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 18, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> To elaborate a little. If she were looking at us,  the gesture could be sensually implied.



I think the fact that she's butt naked (literally) is sexually implied enough, looking at us or not.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 18, 2015)

I assure you she's wearing underwear. Somewhat high cut, but not ridiculously. The angle is indeed fortuitous however.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 18, 2015)

sashbar said:


> i am not sure three sticks growing out of her head is a good idea.


yeah, i saw that too. But i liked the way her head framed in the window with the light, so ehh... suppose we could go over and rip out the sticks from his door and ask him to shoot her again..


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2015)

sashbar said:


> i am not sure three sticks growing out of her head is a good idea.


I agree; I'd be inclined to make the mullions go away.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 18, 2015)

But they keep the space helmet from mussing up her hair!


----------



## limr (Feb 18, 2015)

I didn't even notice that until someone mentioned it. I am a bit distracted by the belt - I'd like the rumpled shirt to be loose - but otherwise, it's fine.


----------



## snerd (Feb 19, 2015)

limr said:


> I didn't even notice that until someone mentioned it.......


I did not notice the "sticks" either! But what I did notice immediately................ there is an uncanny facial resemblance to you-know-who!! At least "I" think so.


----------



## funwitha7d (Feb 19, 2015)

really nice photo, the sticks are perhaps well planned only noticed when pointed out by sashbar - not a problem to me. I'm also not keen on the thumb otherwise it would be fantastic but considering its you and your wife involved if the pose works for you guys that the important thing and yeah its a sexy shot but very tasteful IMO


----------



## gsgary (Feb 19, 2015)

Why the NSFW ?


----------



## JimMcClain (Feb 19, 2015)

A wider aperture might have made the difference in the way the door light stiles look behind the model's head. The door lock should have been removed, since the chain is gone. And I agree that her face turned slightly (just enough to reveal both eyes) toward the viewer, her eyes glancing sideways toward us would have enhanced the thumb-in-mouth pose. Backlighting the model would have been nice too. The vase doesn't seem naturally placed on the side table. I understand it was done for balance, but the plant/flower looks ill.

I feel bad being so critical. My own portraiture isn't very good - at least not good enough to post for critique yet. I'm glad you posted this. You're blessed with a beautiful model who is also your wife.

Jim


----------



## mmaria (Feb 19, 2015)

- nice setup, tasteful, nice conversion
- I do mind her head position, the thumb and her expression.... wrinkled shirt doesn't go with the belt

jmo

Anyway, you have a nice model. Keep shooting her and occasionally show us something new you two came up with. Have fun!


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, all.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 19, 2015)

if she were looking at the camera i think that would have ruined the shot more for me. looking away gives it a much less staged presence. Suppose these are all artistic choices at this point. As there isn't really much we can find wrong with the photo (it is pretty good)


----------



## bribrius (Feb 19, 2015)

nominated


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Whoa. I'm flattered. Thanks! Not sure it's really appropriate for a general-audience thing but I am OK with letting the mods decide!


----------



## bribrius (Feb 19, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> Whoa. I'm flattered. Thanks! Not sure it's really appropriate for a general-audience thing but I am OK with letting the mods decide!


I like the style of it. Very subdued, a good mood photo, somewhat genuine. More of a scene than a straight on portraiture so adds a twist. It relays well without showing anything revealing of her. You see more skin at the beach than here. In fact it relays so well you probably didn't need the thumb, but for the thick headed it helps. If she were looking at the camera or wearing less it would have been easier for you, but wouldn't be the same shot.


----------



## cdryden (Feb 25, 2015)

sashbar said:


> i am not sure three sticks growing out of her head is a good idea.


Great, now that's all I see when I look at this! lol


----------

